# Check out my new ride--Tell me what you think!! SERIOUSLY



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

Well guys, after much fear and nervousness about posting pics of my new ride, i have finally decided to get a few opinions. please honestly tell me what you think of my phat rhyd. Ive blacked out the windows and got a new paint job, along with big-wheelin'. Hope you guys like it. 












Thanks for your time! :rofl: :cheers


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I like the color and the rake you got. What mods you got done to it? Ohh and what size are thoes rims?


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

I think you might wanna get some rubber rapped around the wheels man. Youll get better traction. Maybe a shopping cart fin on the back. Update with more pics when you get more accesories. ooooo maybe some under glow too!


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Dat shyt be Phat AND Dope Dogg


----------



## u-got-gto (May 19, 2007)

Dude... I think the front end needs to be lowered... Other than that phat ass ride!


----------



## BrazenGTO (Apr 6, 2007)

how much power does that thing got in it? how's the factory system sound?


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

I went with a staggered 25 rear 29 front setup. No rubbers because the sparks that fly are more cool than underglow neon. i had the rear side windows reduced (as you probably noticed but didnt notice that you noticed). Mom said i could have the ironing board to bolt down as a tyte wing. AND THERE IS NO WAY IM LOWERING THE FRONT THAT IS A STOOPID IDEA! WHO EVER SAYS THAT IS STUPID AND DUMB AND HAS NO RIGHT TO OPNINIONS! i have the front raised 3 inches (even numbers are conformist) that way it looks like im poppin wheelies when i fly by those gayazzz rycerss. make them dudes cry. :willy:


----------



## Chrisco (Mar 19, 2007)

Sweet ride yo. Juss remember to keep the pimp hand strong so yo ass can slap a cracka.


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

I also have noticed that you have gone uni body and shaved off your door handles and lights.....nice touches man


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*new car*



BastropGTO said:


> Well guys, after much fear and nervousness about posting pics of my new ride, i have finally decided to get a few opinions. please honestly tell me what you think of my phat rhyd. Ive blacked out the windows and got a new paint job, along with big-wheelin'. Hope you guys like it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Love the color but hate the wheels


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*new car*

I like this one, just found this on ebay.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

BastropGTO said:


>


Will someone with photoshop please add a wing to this thing. 
It just looks stupid without one.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

PEARL JAM said:


> Will someone with photoshop please add a wing to this thing.
> It just looks stupid without one.


:agree 

here you go;


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

righteous


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

love it were can i get one lol


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

05GTO said:


>


Uh Oh! I see we got a little air-dam action up front!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

5 spoke chrome wheels too, sweet! :cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

This guy can drive it!


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

I totally bought that ice and cool black sleeveless today at Kohl's. Now I can drive faster and I always have a stronger pulling gear than the last. BEST MODS IMO.


----------

